# Workshop Essentials Bandsaw Jigs 4 + 5 DVD Review.



## shedhead (4 Jan 2010)

I have been having some issues with my bandsaw. As it is only 1 year old and to me cost a lot of money, i was not getting the full use out of it.

I followed the advise of the replies when i asked the forum for help. It was suggested that i have a look at Steve Maskery DVD's on this subject.

Can i just pass on to any other forum member that might be having the same problems as i had, GET THESE DVD,s.

Excellent production, clear explanations, as good as watching Discovery Shed on Sky. 10/10.


----------



## Steve Maskery (4 Jan 2010)

Thank you Dermot, thank you very much.
S


----------



## JWF (8 Jan 2010)

Have bought Steve's videos 4 & 5. They are both imformative and entertaining. The various jigs are well explained both in their manufacture and use as is the "bandsaw setup". I would reccommend anyone that has bandsaw and not too sure how to set it up and use it to invest in these excellent videos.
Thanks Steve for the quick turn around.
John


----------



## Steve Maskery (8 Jan 2010)

Thank you, John, and your Bristol Levers are already in the post box!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Kalimna (10 Jan 2010)

Once I set myself up a Google payment account, I too shall be placing an order to help me out with my own bandsaw issues 
So hopefully, once a new blade arrives, the replacement thrust bearing is installed, and some time spent setting the damn thing up, I shall be creating even more sawdust, but accurate sawdust 

Adam


----------

